# Smok TFV12 Beast Tank - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (2/3/17)

It's here 




Available in black, silver and gold

Get them here while stocks lasts:

https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-smok-tfv12-cloud-beast-king-sub-ohm-tank

Reactions: Like 3


----------

